# Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I seem to remember hearing the Pathetique sonata being played in an orchestral form. If it has been played in this form, please tell me, as it has been driving me nuts.

It's probably just my imagination though.


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but how about we deviate slightly and discuss how Beef Oven gives me a raging hard on

the 4th movement of his Symphony #6 almost caused my girlfriend to lose an eye.


----------

